# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  अब विंडोज़ पर चलेंगे एंड्रॉयड एप्स

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*गूगल ने एक ख़ास टूल बनाया है. इससे गूगल क्रोम ब्राउज़र चलाने वाले किसी भी कम्प्यूटर, फ़ोन या टैबलेट पर एंड्रायड एप्स बखूबी काम करेंगे.*
'आर्क वेल्डर' नाम का ये टूल एंड्रायड एप्स के लिए रैपर का काम करेगा. इस सॉफ़्टवेयर से डेवलपर्स को भी मदद मिलेगी.
'आर्क वेल्डर' एंड्रॉयड एप्स को ऐसे वर्ज़न में बदल देता है जो सिर्फ़ ओएस नहीं बल्कि क्रोम ब्राउज़र पर भी इस्तेमाल हो सकता है.
वेल्डर के ज़रिए इसने गूगल प्ले की कई सर्विसेज़ का सपोर्ट भी बढ़ा दिया है. इससे एप्स बदलने पर भी पेमेंट सिस्टम, मैप्स और दूसरे फ़ंक्शन का इस्तेमाल हो सकेगा.
*संदेह*डेवलेपमेंट स्टूडियो द एप डेवपर्स के को-फ़ाउंडर और डॉयरेक्टर सैम फ़र कहते हैं कि डेवलपमेंट सिस्टम से हटने से एप्स की टच कॉम्बिनेशन जैसी ख़ूबियों में कमी आ सकती है.
उन्होंने इस बात पर भी हैरानी जताई कि ब्राउज़र के ज़रिए इस्तेमाल होने वाले ऐप्स उसी तेज़ी के साथ काम करेंगे.
सैम फ़र का मानना है कि एप्स को डेस्कटॉप पर चलाने पर कुछ फ़ंक्शन काम नहीं करेंगे.
बड़े कंप्यूटरों पर कुछ ख़ूबियां मसलन एक्सलोमीटर और जीपीएस रिसीवर नहीं होते जो आज हर स्मार्टफ़ोन में मौजूद हैं.

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम्म... तभी आज क्रोम पर मैंने देखा नोटि आ रहा था अब वाट्सएप चलाएं अपने क्रोम से... मैंने सोचा वाट्सएप वेब के बारे में होगा। तो असल बात यह है!!! बढ़िया.....

----------


## Teach Guru

ये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है....

----------

